# fet aug?? injection pain???



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi 
  i had bfn in march with icsi, will be starting my fet cycle around 4th august with the hopes of transfer around 22nd at st James i have 4 emmbies having 2 tranferred hopefully. Anyone else round this time could do with like minded friends on the dreaded 2ww! Am a little scared of the injections this time as is a muscular injection not the in tummy ones. Any advice on giving them and what to expect, thank
Gayle


----------



## Havana (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

Iam going to be having fet sometime in august, dont know dates as such it all depents on how my body behave.

dont nknow much about the injections you are having as am going to be given synarel and then oestrogne patches and progesterone or maybe there will be an hcg injection but havent got a clue as to how it will be given.

this is mine 3rd and last fet and first medicated one, so maybe someone else knows about the injection i dread to think of it just yet.

good luck and hope to ride the journey with you, wishing a lovely BFP for us this time around.


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Galye

I am due to have FET on the 21st so the same time and hopefully 2 transfers too!!  had Icsi which ended in OHSS in Jan 09

I've been injecting into my leg for the past 3 weeks using an auto injector, DH does them and I have 2 legs full of brusies!!! Are you using a auto injector,  I've not ever fancied injecting into my tummy, always sounded worse. how is it different for you this time? Buserelin stings when its injected but some days are better than others. 
Hopefully starting HRT tommorow tablets, so sounds like we are doing different treatments, to hopefully get the same fesults    

Take care and keep in touch

Amy


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi Amy, 
      I did first tummy injection on Monday night its prostap they are a very small needle so am fine with them, but have been having hot flushes ever since! i go for a pre stim scan on Monday so will hopefully start the hrt next week, the gestone injections have not been shown how to administer yet they probably don't wanna scare me!! where are you having treatment? am at Leeds but everywhere seems different
lots of baby dust  
keep in touch 
  love Gayle x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Gayle 

I went for my baseline scan yesterday they said lining was thin so good, but have 2 cysts they were not worried about them so will have to see what happens to them. 
Started HRT tablets so waiting now to see if any side effects!! I'm just so tired and also get hot flushes and lots of headaches , but have 2 weeks off with DH starting next wek and can't wait!!

We are at salisbury fertility clinic down south. Really nice staff and get looked after well.
your right about everyone doing different treatments for FET not everyone has to inject and lots of different drugs.

Take care and goodluck for scan on monday.

love Amy


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi amy
      How are you doing? Scan went well last week so started hrt was glad the hot sweats stopped just the headaches remain! Been again today for scan my womb lining is thickening up nicely so am hoping for a et next wed or possibly friday depending on embryos so far so good i start injecting on sat am little less nervous now its here. When do you expect to tranfer? 
love Gayle xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

HI everyone  
Hope you dont mind me popping in.I'm having FET,I'm about 2 weeks off from having ET,i have 5 little frosties from last cycle.It looks like everyone is doing different treatment.
I'm having to inject into my tummy daily,and also taking HRT along with prednisolone...wish these hot flushes would go.
Sending loads of     to everyone.

Love Lou   x x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry to 'barge' into your thread but I saw that you are concerned about the gestone jabs, I needed to do these on my last cycle and found the answer to painless injections forget nubing the area with an ice pack and use EMLA cream instead, we adiministered a small blob some 2hrs before the jab was needed and then place a plaster over the top (firstly omitting the gauze pad in the middle of the plaster so as not to absorb all the cream).  Then just b4 the injection time remove the plaster and wipe the cream away, prepare the injection and jab and you will feel only a pushing sensation but NO PAIN.....

Good luck to each and everyone of you for the future.

Jennie
  x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Gayle

glad you are doing ok.  I go for lining scan tomorrow and if ok it all goes ahead!!  Transfer booked for Friday.
Have had a lot of pain on side with the cysts clinic says there are bursting and that can be painful, bit worried what will show tomorrow just have to wait and see. 
on 3 HRT tablets and doing ok just very tired and spaced out still, sorry you still have headaches I still a bit but not as bad still getting hot!! What are we like!!!

well take care and thinking of you 

love Amy xx


Ps Hi to Lou good luck with everything and  
Hi to Jennie too!!!


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Amy  
Thank you for the   Sorry that your having lots of pain with your cysts.Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow...and   for ET on Friday.
Tell me about these hot flushes...is this what we have to look forward to in later life  

Hope everyone is feeling ok today,enjoy the sun  

Love Lou x x x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi Jennie thanks for advise i will certainly give that a go we start them on sat, do i get the cream from a chemist?

hi Lou my hot flushes have stopped just headaches and a bit dopier than usual! Tonight i put a tub of margarine in oven instead of fridge and cooked it very nicely surely i can blame the pesky hormones

hi Amy wow Friday this week thats great news i only be a few days behind, sorry your getting so much pain , good luck with scan tomorrow
  
love Gayle xxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Morning Ladies  

Hi Gayle your post did make me laugh,but I'm gald the hot flushes have stopped.Its funny what these hormones can do to you...i just say things without thinking  
My hot flushes are going now...Got away without the fan last night.

Hope everyone will enjoy the sun today...its going to be hot  

Love Lou x x x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ya

Just to let you know, Lining scan was ok 11mm, but still have cysts, embryo thaw tommorrow so very exciting!!

Take care everyone

Love
Amy xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Amy  

Thats brilliant news,  with the thaw.Have everything crossed for you.

Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi amy 
    good luck with thaw and transfer
  xxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies  
Had my scan yesterday   having ET on Friday,the lab will call in the morning to let us know if our snow babies have thaw...fingers crossed  

Really please NO more injections from today(YEAH)but have to start pessaries(GREAT)

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Have a nice weekend.

Lou   x x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Louise 

Hope all went ok with the thaw fingers crossed for you.

Pessaries are not great but getting better at them!! say no more!!!

Had 2 embroys put back but they were still at 1 cell stage thawed out late and were told things can be slow to start with after being frozen.  Finding it hard to stay positive but they are in the best place if they are going to do something. 

Take care  and hi Gayle thinking of you this week 

Take care 

Amy xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Amy  
I have ET this Friday...sorry maybe never explained from last post.
Sending loads of     to you and your little embies.  hun,stay strong.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend...how hot has it been  

Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi Louise & Amy
            had my fet this afternoon had 2 put back in one at 5 cells one at 7 so its now 2ww. how r you doing Amy driving yourself crazy? good luck Lou for Friday lots of      for all 3 of us and 3 big fat positives 
love and baby dust Gayle xxxxx


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Gayle and Louise

Glad we are all at the same stage now.     
Finding it hard to stay positive and today decided to try and forget about it and get back on with things, too much sitting down not good for anyone!!

It feels weird after all the build up and you now have to wait waiting for signs which are not happening but not sure what should be happening??

Well try not to screw yourselves up with too much thinking and take care especially for first couple of days, only today started to clean out rabbits DH been doing loads!!!

Take care and lots of love  

Amy xxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies  


I'm really excited for ET tomorrow, That my snow babies thaw.

Amy & Gayle I'm sending loads of     to you.And   all round.

Stay strong ladies  

Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi ladies, 
  yes its good we all at same stage my friends n family fab but they don't really get it? if you know what i mean? am trying not to analyze everything like last time trying to be calmer and just get on with things though easier said than done    whens your test day Amy mines 10th sept. Good luck for morrow Lou let us know how you get on will be thinking of you      
love Gayle  xxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Gayle & Amy

ET went really well,they have put 2 snowbabies back...so I'm still left with 3 frosties 
I'm now going to stand on my head for 2weeks   I'm  they snuggle in warm.

How are you both?

Have any plans over the bank holiday?

Lou x x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi  

Louise well done I was complety a week out wasn't I sorry!! Now we are all at the same stage, Make sure you rest over the weekend and sleep lots. hope standing on your head doesn't hurt too much!!!
We have 5 frosties left for next time if needed  

Gayle hope you are doing ok and not thinking too much!! I'm really trying to get on with things and have my eye on lots of clothes to be treated with next weekend if it doesn't work,test day is next friday when I'm back to work. have had some tummy pains and am so tired but i think that is the drugs been on them now for about 8 weeks so taking it out of me.

Hope to have relaxing weekend with DH and the rabbits!!  Hope to go out somewhere only an hour to the beach!!

Well both take care and enjoy the weekend

Lots of love and    and 

Amy xxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

HI Ladies  

Amy  on your 5 frosties...thats brilliant news   sounds like your keeping busy.Have a lovely weekend with DH and the rabbits...get to the beach,its going to be hot   Hope the pains past soon  

Gayle hope your doing ok and not driving yourself nuts...i have stated all ready  

I'm off to Spain tomorrow for a week(YEAH)and I'm hoping when i come back,i will see   ladies
Stay strong and     to us all.

Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi 
  am not doing much over wk end just working   Gotta get it in while i can!! Am trying not too drive myself too crazy so keeping busy is best for me cos every twinge sends me into a panic!!! lucky you going to Spain for a wk we're on hols from test day so be drowning sorrows or celebrating!!!
I unfortunately dont have any frosties left  so we will all just have to see
        
love Gayle


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Gayle and Louise

Just to let you know I got a   today, knew deep down it was but theres always a bit of hope. 

Did home test on Thursday which said no and went for bloods on Friday but unbelieveably the hospital lost my sample and the clinic said cause I hadn't come on they wanted me to stay on the drugs and test again today. didn't want to go back for more blood so did another home test.

Stopped drugs now so AF due anywhen  

Louise hope you are having a great holiday and Gayle do you test this week?

Well lots of love and  

Amy xxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Gayle & Amy

Amy sending you loads of     I'm sorry hun   you take care of yourself,and dont ever give up sweetheart  

Had a lovely break away,really relaxed.The good thing was it went really fast...any other time i would of wanted it to go slow.I'm hoping its done the trick and made them snuggle in warm  
I'm testing on Friday...so fingers crossed.

Gayle how you doing? when is your test date.Hope you have been relaxing and not going crazy.



Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi Amy & Louise
  Amy so sorry to hear that news   
  i had a bleed on sunday then it stopped and again yesterday i feel the only thing stopping AF is the progesterone injections as your not supposed to come on when having them i have no preg symptoms so am expecting bad news also   I test Thursday am slowly climbing the walls!!!! will let you know how i get on. If neg we gonna go away escape everyones concern as i cant deal with it!
  Good look for Friday Lou sending you lots of  
  love Gayle  xxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies   
Gayle,i will have everything crossed for you on Thursday and   you get a  I so feel the same Gayle,i feel like I'm waiting for AF to come as well   had a bad night of cramps and this morning.Had acupuncture today and that helped to relax me for a while.Came home and put me feet up for the rest of the day.
  to you,and i  this is our turn.

Amy big   for you hun,sending you loads of love  

Lou x x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

hi Gayle and louise

Sending you both lots of love and   really hoping and   for 2 BFP.

AF appeared this afternoon no wonder I felt so crap about work! plan to have tommorrow off as guess this one won't be great.

Take care and let me know

lots of love

Amy xxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya  

Amy-Stay strong lovely,it will take time.Sending you loads of    

Gayle-how you coping with it all?Hope your still in   mode  

I have been driving myself NUTS.Im sure AF is on its way as the cramps i have been getting are not good.Only 2 more sleeps and that it.Im proud of myself for not buying a preg test...i had it in my hand yesterday,but put it back quick sharp  

   im    for it to be ok.

Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi amy and lou 
am in complete and utter shock got   .We were both so sure she was gonna say neg after pains and bleed at wkend, guess the pineapple juice brazils and lots of water did the trick!!!

How are you amy whats the next plan of action??   

lou lots of luck for tommorrow will be thinking of you  

love gaylexxxxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Ladies  

Gayle-Thats brilliant news       I'm so pleased for you,i bet your on   right now.Big   for you lovely.

Amy-How you doing? sending you big     

I'm trying to stay positive for tomorrow and I'm  that its my turn for a   still got the cramps and (.)(.) are really sore,keep checking that AF is not there,feels really heavy down there.I'm going first thing in the morning as i just need to know now.Fingers crossed and loads of   

Lou x x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi ya

Gayle  Congratulations      so pleased for you well done shows you can never tell!!!

Louise good luck for today    

I'm doing ok got AF and its really bad so have taken 2 days off work!! Better today but was bad yesterday but not surprising really. We are going to take 3 months off at least to get my body back to normal, it took a while last time but I had OHSS then so hopefully better this time.  Will go for FET again and have one chance of ICSI left too.

Well take care and lots of love 

Amy xxxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies 

Not good news   got a  we are left so gutted.We have 3 frosties left so we will go back in 3 mths and try again.Now have to wait for the  to come and stop all meds...which i wont miss.

Amy-stay strong hun.Big   for you x

Gayle-Look after yourself and take things easy lovely x

Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi lou
so sorry to hear your news its just so hard. am just hoping my little one sticks good and strong.  
big    for you both
love gayle xxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya ladies 

Gayle-Im  and have everything crossed that your little one stays strong and keeps snuggling in warm.Take things easy lovely,and let everyone around look after you  

Amy-How you doing hun?Stay strong and big   for you x

Been all over the place today   Have felt like crap...think its all the drugs coming out,have had a headace all day,just cant sift it.DH has been lovely...really need him at the mo.I know it will take time,but it just seems really hard right now  

Look after yourself ladies.

Lou x x


----------



## Amy K (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Louise

So sorry hun to hear your news its so unfair sending you lots of love    

hope you are more settled now and AF turns up soon, only now she has nearly gone can I begain to move on, wasn't a good few days but expected that after all the drugs.

We will try again in about 3 months got to get back  to a normal cycle and get my head back to its "normal" dizzy self!! Let me know when you start again and we can go through it together.

Gayle Hope you are doing well really hoping for you and sending sticky vibes.   

Sorry for delay in posting busy week end not near computer.

lots of love and hugs

Amy xxxxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Amy

Thanks lovely.I have to been all over the place.Today was not to bad as i have been painting all day...so my mind has been else where.I see you to are going back in 3 mths...so we sure will be going through it together again. 
Hope your doing ok and those drugs are leaving the systerm now.

Gayle-how you doing lovely x

Lou x x


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi lou 
yeam am doing ok still like a cat on hot tin roof roll on 7wk scan on 29th might just relax as when had mc was 7wks so thats my first milestone
how are you doing 
 gayle xxx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hiya Lovely

You must be all over the place,just try and stay relaxed and   all the way to 9 beautiful mths.Let me know how you get on at your scan hun.Sending   for you x

Im doing ok thanks.We are going back in November to try again,we are going to use the 3 snowbabies we have left,so im hoping 4th time lucky.Im now trying to get my body back in shape...got 10lb to lose   still going for acupuncture and keeping to the same routine as before.

Stay strong lovely.

Lou xx  

I forgot to say Gayle,was there anything you did that you think helped get your BFP.


----------



## pinkgem (Apr 9, 2008)

hi lou
only thing i did different was 5 brazil nuts and glass of fresh pinapple juice every day i never did that first time round i also seemed a lot more layed back about the whole thing which am sure helped i didnt tell many people, my staff ect cos first time i did in case i turned into ***** boss from hell ! so was no outside pressure. i also had lost weight my bmi was 33 so they wouldnt send me to leeds till under 30 i got it to 26 so maybe all the healthy eating helped 
hope this helps good luck
gayle xx


----------

